
How and why I built my first mechanical keyboard - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/21/18683728/mechanical-keyboard-diy-building-guide-how-to-75-percent-pcb-case-zealio-keyswitches-zealpc
======
atum47
nice job

